# Abscesses in pet's tooth



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi. What are the signs of an abscess in a dog? A friend called me today. She recently got a new pooch from a rescue. Problem is that it does not want to eat and the little it does, it is chewing from one side. It is also pulling away when someone touches the snout. I told her i suspected it was an abscess and that she should get it checked( know it is going to be hard in the season) but told her it needs attention. What sort of a grooming routine would help in preventing this in future?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If she has any concerns that the dog is in pain she needs to take them to the vets to get checked out - hope they are OK.

P.S - just curious - do you work for the site that so many of your posts link to?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Abscesses in the mouth are normally due to poor dental hygiene or broken teeth. Either way it needs veterinary attention. Once the infection is treated and fixed brushing her dogs teeth regularly will prevent it happening again.

Regarding the links, they never go anywhere when I click on them. Are you doing the links by accident or deliberately??? Be great if it stopped as it is a little annoying


----------

